
Ask HN: Do you need an angle/USP to start a successful business? - sharemywin
Is a unique selling proposition absolutely necessary to create a successful business? if so, why or why not?
======
blakdawg
There are a lot of successful businesses whose "USP" is "we're local" or
"we're friendly" or "we're open and we have the thing you need."

Does McDonald's have a USP? Ford? Target? Exxon?

